# remington buckhammer manage recoil



## ohiogary (Dec 14, 2006)

Has anyone tried out the buckhammer managed recoil slugs ? Looking for something in a 20ga that doesnt have such a punch for my son, He will be using a remington 1187 20ga fully rifled barrel with scope


----------



## Reel Thrill (Jun 14, 2010)

We tried them for my sons H&R Slug Gun 20 ga. The gun has a rifled barrel and is scoped and they say the buckhammers are good for smooth bore or rifled barrels. We did not have good consistency with groupings and the punch wasn't that noticeable any less than other slugs. We went with the Federal Barnes Expander and the Winchester Sumpreme did very well too. Both are 2X the price of the buckhammers but worth it after you get it sighted in.


----------



## jeffmo (Apr 7, 2004)

try a sims recoil pad.i use one on my 1100 12 gauge and 7mm rem mag and they take alot of the recoil away.


----------



## BigV (Nov 11, 2004)

Since the 11-87 is a gas operated semi-automatic, most of the recoil is used to cycle the action. As a result, felt recoil is reduced dramatically. I think your son will be able to handle the recoil on most any brand of sabot. With a fully rifled barrel, sabots will out perform standard slugs, but cost a lot more.
Good luck to your son!


----------



## C.Keith&Co (Aug 28, 2010)

I agree with jeffmo, a Limbsaver recoil pad will reduce the felt recoil of your shotgun, you can buy them in pre-fit and grind to fit, if you buy a grind to fit and want to do it yourself, put it in the freezer for about a half hour before you sand it. it will be easier to sand and give a nicer finish.


----------



## OHBMQUINN (Sep 11, 2007)

ported barels help recoil my mossberg 835 12 ga kicks like a 410 bacause of a ported barrel I have had manny of my friends barrow for their 8 to 10 year old sons the last thing you want to do is develope a flinch with a youth bacause of recoil


----------



## hunter74 (Jan 8, 2010)

My son uses the buckhammers in his mossberg 535 and they are very accurate and consistant groups


----------

